# Pits & Bullies with there kids!!!! Post them up!!



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

*I know lots of people here have children and there isn't anything better than seeing pictures of kids with there dogs especially when it comes to the bully type breeds. So on that note post up some pics of your kids and dogs :woof:*


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I have a ton more but this is all I have uploaded to my computer since my son crashed it.:hammer:


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

"As soon as no one lookin I'll let you out Moo"








Kamakazi and Fish the day Kama was brought home
































Her pick of litter


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)




----------



## circlemkennels (Aug 29, 2010)

Sharina & Tyson 









Sharina & Cheerio









Sharina & Teardrop









Sharina riding the tire behind Pheonix


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Please excuse some of the sizes. I'm at work and don't have access to photobucket so I'm posting from my phone.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Our oldest Darby has an amazing relationship with Ecko.









Our youngest Ashlyn loves him too.









I had my ex's son overnight the other weekend and Ecko of course was awesome with him.









It amazes me that he can be soooo sweet to the littlest of babies.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Her love of animals started early..  
Sofie and Sadie









Sledding with Chansey








Well-Guarded baby








Then we went to get indie!
@ breeder's house, playing in the pool together








Sofie, me, and our puppy!








and sister bebe, too!








Camping with Indie
































@ the beach, on the boardwalk
















and most recently:
















That's all, folks!


----------



## Firehazard (Dec 4, 2009)

That's all, folks!







[/QUOTE]

:goodpost:

great pics!.. LOL gotta give ya a shout out in :rofl: I thought my kids were the only ones obsessed with the dog crate.. LOL Thats Funny!!!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

*Adorable pics and your daughter is a doll! I need to know where you got that collar from??? I need one for Bella LOL!! I love it *


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Awesome pictures EVERYONE!!! Your kids are all precious and beautiful!!


----------



## motocross308 (Oct 5, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> *Adorable pics and your daughter is a doll! I need to know where you got that collar from??? I need one for Bella LOL!! I love it *


Right after this pic .. the little girl got smaulthered ( inside joke)


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

As soon as Indie's out of her crate, Sofie wants in. And Indie's crate is on top of Chansey's crate, so we put my fave chair in front of the crate so she can get in and out.. and a couple times, she's taken a nap in it! lol.

Indie's collar is from collarmania.com. That particular fabric is on clearance.. you can get it without embroidery for $15 right now.. and there's also a sale going on right now for 15% off! Enter the code "spring 15" at checkout.  Here's a link to the clearance collars: Collar Mania Custom Dog Collars - Clearance Corner

and another pic of her collar.. 








and one we won for free from Ella's lead: 

















I love both collar makers.. and both are on Facebook and have weekly contests for gift certificates and collars.


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

My life....


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

My gia and elli at bedtime








Gia and elli with a long blinking friend


----------



## Missy's Mom (Mar 6, 2011)

Missy with my baby's


----------



## AdrianVall (Dec 16, 2009)

I love this thread! I've got some pictures that I have to upload with my boys and my fiance's nieces.  Not pits/bullies, but still nice to look at.. right?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

AdrianVall said:


> I love this thread! I've got some pictures that I have to upload with my boys and my fiance's nieces.  Not pits/bullies, but still nice to look at.. right?


You best post them up yo!


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Missy, cute dog and kids!


----------



## mizz blue (Apr 12, 2011)

all of these pictures are beautiful!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Bump


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Bump


LOL!! That is precious!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

AdrianVall said:


> I love this thread! I've got some pictures that I have to upload with my boys and my fiance's nieces.  Not pits/bullies, but still nice to look at.. right?


Oh, and somebody never posted pics  LOL!


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Blue_Nose_Bella said:


> LOL!! That is precious!


Thanks- you gotta see him and her. They love each other and his permanent residence is in front of her crib


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)




----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Awwwwww ^ Angel


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Mach0 said:


> Thanks- you gotta see him and her. They love each other and his permanent residence is in front of her crib


That is sweet  My Bella comes with me every night when I tuck my daughter in bed and she jumps up and lays down with her all cuddled up. It is so cute but she is still to young to trust being out of her crate all night. My daughter always tries to get me to leave her LOL!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

angelbaby said:


>


OMG! The cuteness is killing me with your pic and Macho :roll:


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

My little man with my sister's Bully Bruce










With my dad's boy Earl

















Dosia with my friends girls


----------



## 00 S/C Lightning (Apr 7, 2010)

KG with mad kid/bulldog crushin!!!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Sadie said:


>


Nice shot Sadie!


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Sadie said:


>


So sweet


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

This thread is so cute <3 I wish this is how everyone could see pits and bullies with children.


----------



## COSA NOSTRA MRFRANKIE (Nov 11, 2009)




----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

Silence said:


> This thread is so cute <3 I wish this is how everyone could see pits and bullies with children.


That is exactly why I started it  Kids and bulldogs......the way life should be  I think it should be a _*sticky*_ *hint *hint


----------

